# Shotgun shell rims?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

So, I have a interesting observation I made about shotgun shell rims.
While looking at two shells by two different manufacturers, i noticed that the suprema 12 gauge 2 3/4 shell seemed to have a fairly rounded rim, and not too much sticking out. That round failed to eject out my semi automatic A500R. There was only one loaded and the shell stayed in the chamber. the remington game load shell seemed to have a less round, sharper rim and had more rim sticking out than the suprema, and it functions just fine through the gun.
Could this be another factor in how a shotgun cycles shells?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Absolutely. I've seen high end auto loaders not cycle several different brands. 
Some shells are longer in length after the crimp. They hang up after they are fired and "open up". It doesn't surprise me that you found a fail to eject due to the brass. 
I tend to find the not so common manufacturers ammo the culprits. Like Estate, Fiocchi, Suprema etc.
I've heard of some complaints on steel rims vs brass too


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The Case is also made of brass and steel so that might be the problem as well. Steel sometimes has a problem expanding to the position of the extractor. Usually an auto loader doesn't have this problem because they are being pushed out instead of pulled. 
Or are you talking about the over-all length of the case not clearing the cut?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

No, its not the case length. We will see if thr first shell was just a fluke when I head out to the range.


----------

